# Rehat Followed By These Gurdwaras In Kashmir?



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 24, 2014)

I need to know if anyone can tell me which if any of these Gurdwaras are not run by Sants and/or would go by the basic SGPC Rehet Maryada?

I am trying to see if can do Amrit this trip, but I don't want to end up doing it at a damdami taksal or AKJ or other jatha with more restrictive RM.  

These are the gurdwaras I know I will be visiting:

Shadimarg
Bijbihara
Parampillan
Tapyana Sahib
Pathar Sahib


----------



## aristotle (Apr 25, 2014)

*Re: Rehet Followed by these Gurdwaras in Kashmir?*



Akasha said:


> I need to know if anyone can tell me which if any of these Gurdwaras are not run by Sants and/or would go by the basic SGPC Rehet Maryada?
> 
> I am trying to see if can do Amrit this trip, but I don't want to end up doing it at a damdami taksal or AKJ or other jatha with more restrictive RM.
> 
> ...



Pathar Sahib, Leh is not under AKJ or some dera, it is managed by the Indian Army and locals. In fact, most Gurdwaras in Jammu & Kashmir are managed by local committees. You must check in advance if these Gurdwaras do offer Amrit ceremony or not, all of the ones you mentioned are in small towns with only a handful of Sikh residents.


----------



## Hardip Singh (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Rehet Followed by these Gurdwaras in Kashmir?*



aristotle said:


> Pathar Sahib, Leh is not under AKJ or some dera, it is managed by the Indian Army and locals. In fact, most Gurdwaras in Jammu & Kashmir are managed by local committees. You must check in advance if these Gurdwaras do offer Amrit ceremony or not, all of the ones you mentioned are in small towns with only a handful of Sikh residents.



The HISTORY of all these Gurdwaras is NOT confirmed. Only hear sayings. My elders told me or our baba ji told us that such an such Guru sahib once visited.........

Be sure first.


----------



## aristotle (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Rehet Followed by these Gurdwaras in Kashmir?*



Hardip Singh said:


> The HISTORY of all these Gurdwaras is NOT confirmed. Only hear sayings. My elders told me or our baba ji told us that such an such Guru sahib once visited.........
> 
> Be sure first.



Historical or not, Akasha Ji is just asking about the management of Gurdwaras so that she can make sure the Gurdwara from which she partakes Amrit is following SRM or not.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Rehet Followed by these Gurdwaras in Kashmir?*



aristotle said:


> Historical or not, Akasha Ji is just asking about the management of Gurdwaras so that she can make sure the Gurdwara from which she partakes Amrit is following SRM or not.



I will also be right in Srinagar for some days as well, so maybe since that is larger city, I could do it there?  But same questions apply...


----------



## aristotle (Apr 26, 2014)

*Re: Rehet Followed by these Gurdwaras in Kashmir?*



Akasha said:


> I will also be right in Srinagar for some days as well, so maybe since that is larger city, I could do it there?  But same questions apply...



All prominent Gurdwaras in bigger cities are under State Sikh Gurdwaras Parbandhak Board, Jammu and Kashmir which follows the SRM.


----------



## Harkiran Kaur (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: Rehet Followed by these Gurdwaras in Kashmir?*



aristotle said:


> All prominent Gurdwaras in bigger cities are under State Sikh Gurdwaras Parbandhak Board, Jammu and Kashmir which follows the SRM.



So Srinagar is best bet then?  The SGPC RM... 

Btw I have been tying dastar and wearing in public in preparation for Amrit 

I wore to Baisakhi Mela last night and to Gurdwara thus morning. The reactions I am getting from the sangat are amazing!!! They are so supportive! I have been approached by people who never really spoke to me before one today he called me bhenji and told me that I have a brother no matter where he was if I needed to talk to call him. He and his wife are moving from here soon.... But he is Amritdhari and never really spoke to me before and said I looked really amazing and he supports me fully. He said turban really suits me! There are only a couple other girls who tie them here so I am really standing out and people see how much courage it took! 

I feel complete with it on like a crown so I will have no issues wearing all the time once I do Amrit. Except occasional itches lol but salai reaches the itches haha.  

This pic from last night with our awesome Bhangra group called ground shakers (my mom cut their heads off tho. She is not good with camera!). I am starting to get hang of turban tying I think!  I have 4 of 5 ks now just missing kirpan!


----------



## Chaan Pardesi (May 2, 2014)

Information may be obtained from the Jammu Kashmir Gurduara parbandhak Committee based in Srinager.Most Gurduars are regulated by this central organbisation that follows the Central sikh maryada.


----------



## linzer (May 7, 2014)

Akasha ji,
 Looking good! 
 When your there be sure to buy lots of turbans. They are super cheap and in every color you could want to coodinate with every outfit.
  When I was in India the reaction I got as  turban wearing Sikh were very cool. Even though I am very White (Viking decent) people would ask " You're from Punjab? when I'd answer "No from Mexico" People would then say "but your family is from Punjab. 
 Everyone was very friendly and helpful.
 I play Tablas so when I was in Delhi I went to tabla maker that was recomended by my teacher to buy a new Dayan, quite an adventure. After finding the workshop , I tried to explain what I wanted. The gentleman's English was not very good. There was a Young Sikh  in shop so I aked him "do you speak English?" With a rather startled look he shook his head "no". The gentleman started to show me used tablas, things I think he wanted to get rid of. The Young Sikh stepped in and said " Not these show him new ones."  I was led down passageways and upstairs to another room where he keep the good stuff. The Young man then helped me pick the Dayan with the best sound. It was a very nice experience. 
 Here's a cute video related to the topic .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj5McKmW2_E :singhsippingcoffee:


----------

